# RIP Clover



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

*Well, my previously unnamed orangy VT Male passed away after 11 days of fighting against both fungus and bacterial infections from the poor quality of Van Ness's Petco in DC. 
*







* 
I do not mind the more than 30 bucks I spent trying to save his life, I just hope I made his final days worth living them. He did kind of looked better last Friday and flared a lot to my finger. 
**
I had the chance to give you a good home, at least for a little while. Flare in heaven my beautiful rescue.
*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It was good of you to try. 

RIP Clover.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Clover. RIP


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ahw...he was beautiful. I'm sorry about him...RIP Clover.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow such a pretty color! Sorry he died *Hugs*


----------

